

Offloading Human Memory to the Cloud - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/05/31/offloading-human-memory-to-the-cloud/

======
mark_l_watson
My Dad, in his late 80s, is redoing the Watson family video. About 1 hour of
media. Dad (still a member of the US National Academy of Science) has a quirky
sense of humor: he likes to mix in Poser 3D animations with his videos so his
favorite virtual character, 'Hank' an acerbic gorilla, keeps chiming in to my
family history. Fortunately, Roger Ebert will never see this :-)

------
hikari17
Though several startups are addressing this area, I like the timeline approach
taken by Eternos (<http://beta.eternos.com>)

[Disclaimer: I've blogged enthusiastically about them in the past and we've
discussed a possible advisory role.]

------
sliverstorm
I'm still too busy being wow'd by the implications of color video and
widespread photography. Of my grandparents, I have a few black-and-white's
from their late 20's. Of my parents, a couple off-color's from their early
20's.

My decedents (if I have any) will have full, accurate color video and photo
from a ton of points in my life.

Forget recording who I was and what I did- it still blows my mind to imagine
'knowing' your parents as they were when they were young. Images are the first
step to this; they make the past real.

~~~
jordancooper
images are a big piece, but what i'm suggesting is that it will get to a point
where you can actually interact with your dead grandparents. think about
predictive AI on these data sets... it's going to be way more rich than images
alone...

~~~
sliverstorm
You're right on the mark there, I just haven't even gotten used to the idea of
images yet!

